# New tires on my old rims... why not??



## jethro (May 12, 2014)

So I went to a tire place and asked if they sell 5.30x12 rubber for my wheels. He said they just sell the whole tire and rim together and that everyone does the same thing. My rims are fine, galvanized and look great but my tires are getting dry cracked. Why wouldn't I just get new rubber mounted on my rims? And why would no one sell just the rubber? Seems odd.


----------



## Keystone (May 12, 2014)

That is not correct info. I know that Wal-Mart carries just the rubber.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Carlisle-4.80-12-LRB-Sport-Trail-Trailer-Tire/19853244
(Carlisle USA Trail 20.5X8.00-10 4 Ply-4L Boat Trailer Tire (Tire Only)

Fleet Farm:
https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/sport-trail-trailer-tire-only-load-range-c/0000000007806

Northern Tool
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_tires-wheels+high-speed-trailer-tires-wheels+12in.-high-speed-trailer-tires-wheels+4294932097


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 12, 2014)

I get a good deal on tires on e-bay. I hand mount the tires too.


----------



## JMichael (May 12, 2014)

Sounds like someone was willing to lie a little in order to sell you what they had for sale instead of watching you leave to spend your money some where else.


----------

